# Fórmula matemática del Quini 6



## DJ DRACO (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola compañeros del foro.
Como algunos de ustedes sabrán, yo soy de Santa Fe, Argentina y por acá hay un juego llamado Quini 6 que es basicamente un sorteo (tipo quiniela o loteria) donde hay 46 números y 6 cifras que acertar.

Bien, hace unos días, estaba sin mucho que hacer, y me puse a pensar (algo raro en mi, pero me hizo bien), y me decidí a "descubrir" la fórmula matemática de este juego...es decir: cuántas probabilidades de ganar tiene una persona al jugar este juego.

Obviamente también lo estuve buscando por internet pero no enconré gran cosa.

De un primer razonamiento rápido obtuve lo siguiente:

*1) si tengo 46 números y debo averiguar 1, tengo 1 posibilidad en 46 ó 2,1739% de ganar

ésto viene dado por una fórmula matemática en la que la base es 46 y el exponente es la cantidad de cifras que debo acertar

de aquí devino mi siguiente razonamiento:

*2) si tengo 46 números y debo averiguar 2, tengo 1 posibilidad en 2116 ó 0,04726% de ganar

lo cual es obvio, ya que la función es exponencial...pero hay un problema con este segundo razonamiento...

saben cual???

les cuento, que como hay 46 números y no se repite ninguno, hay varias posibilidades que no se podrán dar y el número ya no sería 2116, sino un número un poco menor...

para ser más claro, las siguientes posibilidades no pueden darse (en el caso de acertar sólo 2 cifras)

00,11,22,33,44,55,66,77,88,99,1010,1111,1212,1313,1414,1515,1616,1717,1818,1919,2020,2121,2222,2323,2424,2525,2626,2727,2828,2929,3030,3131,3232,3333,3434,3535,3636...etc

es decir 46 casos...entonces el nuevo número sería: 46^2 - 46^1

el número total entonces sería 2116 = 2070

Hasta aquí todo bárbaro, pero quieren que les diga cuántas probabilidades tienen de ganar (sin omitir aún las posibilidades imposibles) ???

Bien, el número como dije antes sería 46 elevado a la cantidad de cifras, es decir 6 entonces:

46^6 = 9474296896 

Poniendo los puntitos será más visible: *9.474.296.896*

Sí, son casi 9.500 millones de posibilidades...es decir que sólo se tiene 1 probabilidad de ganar entre 9.474.296.896 ó un porcentaje de sólo *0,000000010555%*

Obviamente que cómo dije anteriormente a éste número habría que restarle una cantidad de cifras que no se pueden dar...y he aquí mi problema

* si es 1 cifra no se resta nada
* si son 2 cifras se restan 5
* si son 3 cifras se restan varias (000,001,002,003,004,005,...,100,101,110,111,121,131,223,334,556,446...,33-33-33,22-22-22,22-33-22...,,...)

Es decir que se restan todas aquellas cifras donde se repita 1 numero cualquiera del 0 al 46.

Y estoy aquí...rompiéndome la cabeza para obtener la fórmula matemática directa que me permita obtener el número de cifras que se le restan a esos 9.474.296.896 para obtener el resultado final y saber exactamente cuantas probabilidades de ganar tiene una persona.

Yo supongo que basándome en la fórmula antes descrita (46^2 - 46^1)...supongo que la fórmula total para saber las probabilidades finales sería:

*46^n - 46^1-n*

                     Dónde n en nuestro caso sería 6

Entonces el número final sería (en caso de que mi suposición esté bien) :

9.474.296.896 - 205.962.976 = 9.268.333.920

Realmente no hemos disminuido tanto el número inicial...y nuestras probabilidades siguen siendo muy bajas...

Aclaración al margen: 
No juego, Nunca jugué, y Nunca voy a jugar.
El jugar es perjudicial para la salud tanto o más que Fumar y Beber.
Y con todo ese dinero que van a jugar (y teniendo en cuenta las probabilidades bajisimas de ganar) *mejor gastenlo en beber* 

                            FIN


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 22, 2011)

_*1) si tengo 46 números y debo averiguar 1, tengo 1 posibilidad en 46 ó 2,1739% de ganar
ésto viene dado por una fórmula matemática en la que la base es 46 y el exponente es la cantidad de cifras que debo acertar
_
Correcto, es P = 1/46 
Aunque la manera de razonar esto (pensando en mas números) es haciendo:
P = casos_favorables/casos_posibles ​
_de aquí devino mi siguiente razonamiento:
*2) si tengo 46 números y debo averiguar 2, tengo 1 posibilidad en 2116 ó 0,04726% de ganar
lo cual es obvio, ya que la función es exponencial...pero hay un problema con este segundo razonamiento...
saben cual???

les cuento, que como hay 46 números y no se repite ninguno, hay varias posibilidades que no se podrán dar y el número ya no sería 2116, sino un número un poco menor...
para ser más claro, las siguientes posibilidades no pueden darse (en el caso de acertar sólo 2 cifras)

00,11,22,33,44,55,66,77,88,99,1010,1111,1212,1313,1414,1515,1616,1717,1818,1919,2020,2121,2222,2323,2424,2525,2626,2727,2828,2929,3030,3131,3232,3333,3434,3535,3636...etc

es decir 46 casos...entonces el nuevo número sería: 46^2 - 46^1

el número total entonces sería 2116 = 2070
_
Si son dos números, una vez que salió el primero te quedan 45.
Tenés 1 caso favorable contra 46*45/2=1035 posibles , se divide por 2 por los grupos repetidos (por ejemplo 5-6 es igual a 6-5)

_Hasta aquí todo bárbaro, pero quieren que les diga cuántas probabilidades tienen de ganar (sin omitir aún las posibilidades imposibles) ???
_
Es un problema común en Probabilidad, la cantidad de casos posibles es un número combinatorio.
Si tenés N números distintos y querés saber cuantos conjuntos de de p números podés formar es:
Ncombinaciones = C(N,p) = N!/(p!*(N-p)!)   ; el ! significa factorial.  

Aplicado al Quini:
Ncombinaciones = 46!/(6!*40!) = 9366819

Es mas fácil que quiera llamar a mi tía por teléfono y para hacerlo marque un número al azar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 22, 2011)

mmm 

es decir que todo mi razonamiento estuvo mal?
es decir que en realidad son solo 10 millones de combinaciones y no 10.000 millones? aproximadamente obvio

siguen siendo pocas probabilidades de ganar

jajaja


----------



## zxeth (Abr 22, 2011)

jajajajajaajjajajajajajajajajajajaj esos dias nostalgicos que te agarran ganas de pensar jajajaj, los odio, siempre me enredo cada vez mas jajajajajjaja. Por suerte no te agarro la locura de hacer un balancin y tener que calcular cada organo como me toco ami :S jajajajajajja


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 22, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> mmm
> es decir que todo mi razonamiento estuvo mal?


 Lo que vos hiciste fué una conjetura.  Analizaste un par de casos particulares y supusiste que podría cumplirse para el caso general. Bastaba analizaras con 3 números (en un conjunto mas chico por razones obvias  ) para ver que no se cumplía.

El tema combinaciones y permutaciones está _algo _explicado por acá 



> es decir que en realidad son solo 10 millones de combinaciones y no 10.000 millones? aproximadamente obvio
> siguen siendo pocas probabilidades de ganar


En este tipo de juegos (premios muy grandes), se necesita que gane con cierta frecuencia una sola persona. Si ganan muchas (cada una lleva menos plata) o si gana una pero muy cada tanto el juego pierde interés.
Para que esto pase, el número de boletas jugadas tiene que ser *parecido* a las posibilidades de ganar.

Si no me falla la memoria, cuando empezó el Quini6 eran 6 números en 36 (aprox 1 en 2millones) y se jugaba solamente en la provincia. 
Como anduvo bien se empezó a vender en otras provincias, así que hubo que aumentar la dificultad.  
Me acuerdo en la publicidad decían "Ahora tenés mas números para elegir!"   Te estaban re-ca***do y lo presentaban como ventaja 

Supongo que este momento la cantidad de boletas debe andar por los 10 millones, saca cuentas de cuanto recaudan y cuanto va a premios


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 22, 2011)

ha obvio eso ni hablar...

en el Quini 6 ellos tienen por obligación que dar en premios, creo que un 13% solamente...asi que imaginate lo que recaudan.


mi fórmula está matemáticamente bien, pero es para el caso en que debieras acertar los 6 números en el orden en que van saliendo...como no es el caso de este juego...la cantidad de probabilidades pasa de casi 10.000 millones a sólo 10 millones...porque hay que acertar los 6 números, pero sin importar el orden.

supongo que ambas fórmulas están bien, pero para casos distintos

a seguir usando la cabeza muchachos...estaría bueno que este post se siga utilizando para resolver dudas acerca de los juegos..

cual es la matemática detrás de "La Ruleta" o de cualquier otro juego.

saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 22, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> mi fórmula está matemáticamente bien, pero es para el caso en que debieras acertar los 6 números en el orden en que van saliendo...como no es el caso de este juego...la cantidad de probabilidades pasa de casi 10.000 millones a sólo 10 millones...porque hay que acertar los 6 números, pero sin importar el orden.
> supongo que ambas fórmulas están bien, pero para casos distintos


No pibe, tu razonamiento no es válido. La manera mas simple de mostrarlo es con un contraejemplo.
Si por ejemplo fueran 4 números y hay que sacar 3, según tu fórmula serían: 4^3-4^2 = 48 grupos posibles

Pero resulta que los grupos posibles son en realidad : 123 - 124 - 134 - 234  (4 grupos)
Y si hicieras "a mano" los grupos ordenados verías que son 24, no 48.

Problemas de este tipo y mas complicados te vas a cansar de hacer cuando curses Probabilidad (o materia que la contenga) y no te vas a olvidar de por vida que para conjuntos donde no importa el orden es *C(m,n) = m!/(n!*(m-n)!)* 
Y donde importa el orden es *P(m,n) = m!/(m-n)!*

-------------------------------------------------------------------
De paso, corrijo mi mensaje anterior donde me comí un 2! en 
_Tenés 1 caso favorable contra 46*45=2070 posibles_
Debió ser:
_Tenés 1 caso favorable contra 46*45/2 = 1035 posibles_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2011)

ase unos años un compañero se fue a pescar ,con dinero para dos dias,pero se quedo dos semanas,
consiguió dinero jugando a la quiniela,el secreto me lo dijo,pero lo perdí,era algo así como que si salia un numero par había que restar,si salia impar había que sumar, pero si el numero era mayor a 50 se invertían los cálculos,
bueno cuando me dijo eso ,por supuesto yo ise la prueba,fuy a la agencia ,mire el numero que salio y calcule según me dijo este muchacho,y gane ¡¡¡ recuerdo que eran 70 pesos ,asi gane dos o tres veces mas,luego perdi el interes y no recuerdo como era el calculo,pero tenia un acierto del 70 % ,lo que es bastante,
con el tiempo le perdi el rastro a este muchacho y yo perdi la formula,pero doy fe que funcionaba ,al menos ganaba muchas mas veces que siguiendo el ''instinto'',de todas maneras no soy aficionado a los juegos de azar,
pero recuerdo un dicho,''de enero a enero el dinero es del banquero''
o sea siempre gana la casa ,sino ya no habría quinielas¡¡¡¡


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 23, 2011)

Curse materias similares, pero nunca vi esa fórmula...igual, si es como vos decís es mucho más fácil de ganar de lo que pensaba...

pero esa formula no aparece en internet...como que nadie lo ha buscado antes...o no lo he sabido encontrar


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Curse materias similares, pero nunca vi esa fórmula...


Vaaamos!  me vas a decir que viste materias relacionadas con probabilidad y estadistica y ni tocaron ni hicieron ejercicios de análisis combinatorio?
Claro que ahí no se hacen con el Quini sino con "bolitas distinguibles en una bolsa" 



> igual, si es como vos decís es mucho más fácil de ganar de lo que pensaba...


El "gancho" de los juegos tipo Quini6 es que *no parece tan difíci*l de ganar, y como cuando hay involucrados números grandes se pierde idea de la magnitud que representan hay que compararlos con eventos cotidianos para que "nos digan algo". 

Por ejemplo el que dije antes del teléfono: en Santoto son 7 cifras, si ahora *cerrás los ojos* y marcás un número al azar, la probabilidad que atienda yo es la misma que ganar el quini. 
Si en cambio marcás 10 cifras (característica+número) al azar y te atiende Cacho, sería lo mismo que ganar en un juego con probabilidad 1 en 10000 millones.



> pero esa formula no aparece en internet...como que nadie lo ha buscado antes...o no lo he sabido encontrar


No se como habrás buscado, siendo que se trata de un número combinatorio, para filtrar los resultados pongo en Google Quini 6 combinatorio  y  si bien salen resultados medio pobres, te aparece la fórmula.  Fórmula que tienen incorporada muchas minicalculadoras ciemtíficas como nCr.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 23, 2011)

Entonces, reitero, no he sabido buscarlo en Google...

Las probabilidades de ganar siguen siendo bajisimas...pero son mucho más altas que lo que yo pensaba...igualmente ayer discutimos bastante con mi hno sobre un hecho:

Supe que habia gente que se juntaba y jugaban unas 1000 boletas al quini (obvio todas distintas) y bueno, la discusión radicaba en si esta gente tendría mejores probabilidades de ganar...

y bueno, dependiendo el punto de vista...este grupo de gente tiene 1000 veces más probabilidades de ganar...lo cual no significa que ganen

para mi hermano, tenian más probabilidades cualquiera de las demas personas (que juegan 1 sola boleta) que este grupo...

desde el punto de vista del azar...puede salir ganadora cualquier boleta...pero si este grupo de gente tiene 1000...debe tener tambien 1000 veces mejores chances

o no?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2011)

En eventos igualmente probables, la probabilidad de ganar es:
P = Nro_de_casos_favorables/Nro_de_casos_posibles​Así que si jugás dos boletas tenés el doble de posiblilidades y si jugás 1000 vas a tener 1000 veces.  Y por supuesto, cuanto juegues todas las boletas posibles tu probabilidad será 1 (ganás seguro  )


El problema es que en los juegos donde "mas plata se saca" es donde menos te pagan en relación a la probabilidad de ganar.

Si por ejemplo se juntan 100 personas y se juegan 100 boletas por cabeza (10000 boletas) van a tener probabilidad 1/1000 de ganar. Algo difícil, pero mas "terrenal"

Solo que si ganan, y después de repartirse el premio hacen números, se van a dar cuenta que si cada uno jugaba directamente la misma plata de 100 boletas en la quiniela 3 cifras a la cabeza (probabilidad 1/1000) hubiera sacado bastante mas guita  .


----------



## Tavo (Abr 23, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Me acuerdo en la publicidad decían "Ahora tenés mas números para elegir!"   *Te estaban re-ca***do* y lo presentaban como ventaja


  

Eduardo, tu capacidad e inteligencia es envidiable...   Sos una calculadora viviente.

Habiendo tantas explicaciones de las bajísimas probabilidades de ganar, no entiendo entonces como hay gente que puede ser adicta a los juegos, y hasta perder todo, su casa, su auto, y por poco su vida, por quedar tapado de deudas hasta las pe*****.

Siempre tuve la curiosidad de ir a un casino a jugar, pero solo para ver "que onda", y obviamente sabiendo que seguramente entrás con 1 luca en el bolsillo y te vas en calzoncillo y medias... 
El problema es si ganás........ EL PROBLEMA ES SI GANÁS.

Nadie se hace adicto si siempre pierde, o si gana una vez cada tres meses. Creo que la adicción "se hace" cuando tenés toda la guita en la mano y pensás que no tuviste que sudar ni una gota laburando... 

Saludos.
PS: Estas cosas están re interesantes para verlas de afuera, como en este caso.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 23, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> El problema es si ganás........ EL PROBLEMA ES SI GANÁS.


Muy bien dicho, Tavo. Esa frase quedará guardada en "favoritos"


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 23, 2011)

El problema es si ganás...y como están obligados a entregarte premios para que sigas yendo...asi va a suceder...

el tema es la ruleta...ese juego solo tiene la trampa del croupier...porque una noche vi algo impresionante...

seguramente porque el mismo estaba enojado con el casino o quería que lo echen...pero la cosa es que tiró al menos 13 veces el número 11

asi que ahi no hay matemática


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2011)

y como le ase para atinarle numero 13 si la cosa esta girando??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 23, 2011)

yo no tengo idea pero el loco tiró 13 veces el número 11...

ese cuadrado del 11 ya estaba abarrotado de fichas..hasta que vino uno de los capos y se lo llevó de esa mesa al croupier....jajaja


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y como le ase para atinarle numero 13 si la cosa esta girando??


Hay que impulsar el plato siempre igual y tirar la bola siempre con la misma fuerza y en el instante en que el plato pasa por la misma posición.  La bola por ahí rebota en los tetones y agarra para cualquier lado, pero igual, el *sector* al que él apuntó tiene mas probabilidad que los otros --> suficiente para ganar.

Esto lo hacen cuando entre los jugadores hay un amigo, un tipo que da parte de lo que gana a la caja de empleados o simplemente tienen ganas de boludear y te tiran a favor de las minas y en contra de los tipos.
Un jugador experimentado no te juega cualquier serie de numeros, te juega los que están consecutivos en el plato y dá propina cuando gana.

Por supuesto que esto no es ninguna novedad y los controlan. Trabajo fácil porque basta prestar atención en la mesa donde alguien está teniendo una "racha de suerte".


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2011)

Eduardo
Como bien dice Ud. es un tema de Combinaciones y Permutaciones, que tiene vigencia desde los años 70 cuando se empezo con el Prode, recuerdo haber visto algo en *Análisis Matemático I* a fines de primer año (1976) con la aparición del *!* (factorial) que las calculadores cientificas de esa epoca apenas llegaban a mostrar el *69!* y para el proximo (70) daban error.



Eduardo dijo:


> ...
> Si no me falla la memoria, cuando empezó el Quini6 eran 6 números en 36 (aprox 1 en 2millones) y se jugaba solamente en la provincia.
> Como anduvo bien se empezó a vender en otras provincias, así que hubo que aumentar la dificultad.
> Me acuerdo en la publicidad decían "Ahora tenés mas números para elegir!" Te estaban re-ca***do y lo presentaban como ventaja


 
Le falla y muchísimo menos que a mi:

*Quini = 5* y si mal no recuerdo habia que acertar 5 números de 35, luego le agregaron 1 numero llevandolo a 36 pero habia que acertar 6 y mucho tiempo despues lo llevaron a acertar 6 de los 46 numeros actuales para hacerlo similar al LOTO.

Por otra parte recuerdo que se jugaba inicialmente en dos provincias: Santa Fe y Entre Rios, luego se agrego Córdoba, Buenos Aires, Capital Federal (en ese entonces) hasta masificarlo en todo el pais. Hablo del segundo lustro de los años 80 y la memoria no me anda del todo bien.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 23, 2011)

entonces leyendo lo que subió eduardo...lo que yo hice mentalmente y sin saberlo fue una permutación que permitía repeticiones, quitandole las repeticiones con otra fórmula de permutación...jajaja

mi cerebro anduvo casi bien

pero falló

no recordaba la función factorial


----------



## capitanp (Abr 23, 2011)

yo creo que se puede hacer mas sencillo

Para la primera bolilla las probabilidades son de 1 en 46
Para la segunda bolilla es 1 en 45 
para la tercera 1 en 44
Para la cuarta 1en 43 y asi con las demas

esto pasa porque no es una secuencia numerica sino que al sacar una bolilla impide que esta se repita aver que sale si obtenemos la probailidad real o son delirios mios por la fiebre xd



asi delirando llegue al mismo numero que draco para la probabilidan de dacar 2 bolillas

(1/46) * (1/45) = 1/x

x= 2070

La cuenta´para el quini es 


(1/46) * (1/45) * (1/44) * (1/43) * (1/42) * (1/41) = 1/x


x= 296.740.825.920 posibilidades ?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Eduardo
> Como bien dice Ud. es un tema de Combinaciones y Permutaciones, que tiene vigencia desde los años 70 cuando se empezo con el Prode,


Un poquito antes, los primeros trabajos sobre cálculo de probabilidades son de los siglos XV y XVI relacionados obviamente con las apuestas.



> recuerdo haber visto algo en *Análisis Matemático I* a fines de primer año (1976) con la aparición del *!* (factorial) que las calculadores cientificas de esa epoca apenas llegaban a mostrar el *69!* y para el proximo (70) daban error.


 A ver si acierto: Vos tenías una Casio FX120 o una FX110



> Le falla y muchísimo menos que a mi:
> *Quini = 5* y si mal no recuerdo habia que acertar 5 números de 35, luego le agregaron 1 numero llevandolo a 36 pero habia que acertar 6 y mucho tiempo despues lo llevaron a acertar 6 de los 46 numeros actuales para hacerlo similar al LOTO.


Quini con 5 números no me acuerdo, en mi cabeza está archivado como Quini6. 
Y lo de quini, no con alusión al 5 sino como variante de quiniela, que como era y sigue siendo popular, era conveniente un nombre parecido.

Saludos.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------



capitanp dijo:


> yo creo que se puede hacer mas sencillo
> Para la primera bolilla las probabilidades son de 1 en 46
> Para la segunda bolilla es 1 en 45
> para la tercera 1 en 44
> Para la cuarta 1en 43 y asi con las demas


Lo que estás calculando es para *una secuencia ordenada*.

Si no importa el orden como en el caso del Quini tenés 6! = 720 *grupos ordenados ganadores*

Luego la probabilidad no es P = 1/46*1/45*1/44*1/43*1/42*1/41 
sino P = 720*1/46*1/45*1/44*1/43*1/42*1/41 



> La cuenta´para el quini es
> 
> (1/46) * (1/45) * (1/44) * (1/43) * (1/42) * (1/41) = 1/x
> 
> x= 296.740.825.920 posibilidades ?


1/(46*45*44*43*42*41) no da  1/296.740.825.920 sino 1/6.744.109.680

Y como te dije antes, eso es para una secuencia ordenada, tenés que considerar que como hay 6!=720 conjuntos ordenados ganadores se debe multiplicar por 720

y 720/(46*45*44*43*42*41) = 1/9366819  



Notar el detalle que  (46*45*44*43*42*41)/720 = 46!/(6!*(46-6)!) = C(46,6)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ya que estamos, agrego comentarios.

En un mensaje mas atrás, escribí que pensaba que la cantidad de boletas de Quini debía andar por los 10 millones. 
Si fuera así, se andaría mas o menos en la misma cantidad de ganadores que de pozos vacantes a lo largo del tiempo.
El mas o menos es porque no se juega siempre la misma cantidad y porque el gancho de varios pozos vacantes consecutivos genera mayor cantidad de apuestas ==> mayor posibilidad que uno gane.

Por curiosidad me puse a mirar resultados de sorteos anteriores en http://www.ruta1000.com.ar/index2008.php?Resultado=Quini_6 y veo que de 8 sorteos 6 quedaron vacantes, esto significa que la cantidad de boletas jugadas es menor... Pero cuanto?  Se podría estimar?


La clave está en usar la cantidad de ganadores con 4 aciertos.
Por que con 4? Porque son bastante mas y porque sus números son más "aleatorios" que los ganadores con 5.  No hay que olvidarse que la gente no elige combinaciones "feas" como 1-2-3-4-5-6 o 1-2-3-44-45-46 a pesar de tener la misma probabilidad de salir que cualquier otra.

Sin entrar en detalles de como llegar a la fórmula (porque nadie los va a leer) la probabilidad de ganar con 4 es:
P = C(6,4)*C(40,2)/C(46,6) ~ 1/800
C(n,p)=n!/(p!*(n-p)!) es el famoso numero combinatorio   ​Entonces, la cantidad de boletas jugadas en cada uno de esos sorteos fué aproximadamente 800 veces la cantidad de ganadores con 4 aciertos: Entre *1.5 y 2 millones* de boletas.


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2011)

Eduardo

Le paso una pagina donde se puede buscar de historia del juego: http://www.loteriasantafe.gov.ar/origen_evolucion.asp ya que Ud. esta muy cerca de Santa Fe Capital, cruzando el rio.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## capitanp (Abr 23, 2011)

entonces don eduardo, no estaba tan lejos del resultado final ya que solo utilice una logica que me tomo un par de minutos, ahora estoy tratando de entender poque el 720(6!) de las permutaciones aparece ahi -releeo y continuo-


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 23, 2011)

No tocayo Eduardo...no significa que las boletas sean menos de 10 millones...

porque puede ser y estoy casi seguro que debe haber cantidad de bolestas iguales...inclusive si no fueran iguales podrian coincidir en varios numeros...entonces, puede ser que haya unas 15 millones de boletas...y sin embargo las probabilidades seguirian siendo inciertas y podrian salir 6 numeros que nadie haya jugado...

pero hay que recordar que de esos 6 números, basta con que 1 solo sea distinto al de la boleta para que el jugador no gane (con 6 aciertos)


saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> entonces don eduardo, no estaba tan lejos del resultado final ya que solo utilice una logica que me tomo un par de minutos, ahora estoy tratando de entender poque el 720(6!) de las permutaciones aparece ahi -releeo y continuo-



Con el razonamiento que hiciste sabés que la cantidad de conjuntos ordenados es:
A(n,p) = n(n-1)..(n-p+1) = n!/(n-p)!
Ahora bien, también sabés que la cantidad de *conjuntos no ordenados* multiplicado por la cantidad de permutaciones de cada conjunto te tiene que dar la cantidad de *conjuntos ordenados*.
C(n,p)*P(p) = A(n,p)
P(p) = p! : Numero de permutaciones entre p elementos​Así que el numero de conjuntos *no ordenados* será:
C(n,p) = A(n,p)/P(p) = n!/((n-p)!*p!)​


Se puede hacer como ejemplo un mini-Quini con 3 números de 6 (bolillas 1,2,3,4,5,6)

La cantidad de conjuntos *no ordenados* posibles la podemos hacer a mano:
123-124-125-126-134-135-136-145-146-156
234-235-236-245-246-256
345-346-356
456
==> Son 20 conjuntos

Yendo a la fórmula, tenés que el numero de *permutaciones* entre 3 elementos es 3! = 2*3 = 6
y la cantidad de *conjuntos ordenados* es A(6,3) = 6*5*4 = 120

Así que C(6,3) = 120/6 = 20

-------------------------------------------



DJ DRACO dijo:


> No tocayo Eduardo...no significa que las boletas sean menos de 10 millones...
> porque puede ser y estoy casi seguro que debe haber cantidad de bolestas iguales...inclusive si no fueran iguales podrian coincidir en varios numeros...entonces, puede ser que haya unas 15 millones de boletas...y sin embargo las probabilidades seguirian siendo inciertas y podrian salir 6 numeros que nadie haya jugado...
> pero hay que recordar que de esos 6 números, basta con que 1 solo sea distinto al de la boleta para que el jugador no gane (con 6 aciertos)
> saludos


 
El numero: Cantidad_de_boletas/800  es la esperanza matemática del numero de ganadores con 4, y como son mas de 2000 se puede tomar como un valor "mas o menos" confiable, porque lo que si tiene influencia es que no todas las combinaciones son igualmente atractivas para la gente.

De lo que puede haber boletas repetidas, novedad! 
Para entender el proceso, no te rompas la cabeza con conjuntos tan grandes, tratá de deducir la fórmula para quinis donde elijas 3 numeros de entre 10 o menos cuyos resultados podés verificar "a mano"


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 24, 2011)

el tema es que no sé cuantas boletas se jugarán por sorteo...pero sí sé y como vos mismo decís que hay combinaciones mas atractivas...que de seguro se repiten y bueno, a veces salen combinaciones poco interesantes y nadie gana

ahora...yendonos un poco de la matemática...alguien sabe si se puede manipular manual o electronicamente el juego para sacar una combinación "poco atractiva" a gusto???

eso sería una estafa

o no?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ahora...yendonos un poco de la matemática...alguien sabe si se puede manipular manual o electronicamente el juego para sacar una combinación "poco atractiva" a gusto???


Una trampa que hacen algunos Bingos, es monitorear con microcámaras de tv la bolilla que está por ingresar al tubo de salida. Cuando está por entrar una "inconveniente" pulsan un boton y un chorro de aire comprimido la saca.

La mecánica es la siguiente,:
Como el interés del juego se centra en sacar los pozos acumulados, hay que dejar pasar digamos una semana sin ganadores. 
Durante ese tiempo, como se tiene en computadora todos los cartones jugados, por programa se alerta cuales son los números peligrosos y vigilan con 20 ojos. Una vez vencido el plazo, se deja librado al azar o se lo ayuda si este se demora.
Claro que estas maniobras no se hacen en el mismo local, se tiran cables disimulados y se hace el control a dos cuadras.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 24, 2011)

si, supongo que si...debe ser algo así..

supongo que se controla eso desde el Centro de Cómputos...tal vez

ha que investigar esta mafia jajajaja


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 24, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ha que investigar esta mafia jajajaja


No, ya Eduardo lo ha dado a conocer. Lo extraño es cómo lo sabe...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 24, 2011)

entonces ay que jugar al numero que ellos menos esperan¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 25, 2011)

jajaja entonces hay que jugar 1-2-3-4-5-6

hey, ya fue esto del quini...sigamos con otro juego...o deporte o algo


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 26, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ahora...yendonos un poco de la matemática...alguien sabe si se puede manipular manual o electronicamente el juego para sacar una combinación "poco atractiva" a gusto???



En alguna novela vi un metodo muy interesante, el "malo" de la historia entraba al cuarto del sorteo disfrazado de mozo de limpieza, y comenzaba a lavar las bolitas y los tubos con un quimico especial que los cargaba con electricidad estatica

La idea es que las bolitas que queria que salieran sorteadas tuvieran cargas opuestas con el tubo y por lo tanto se atraian, y el resto de las bolitas tenian la misma carga, por lo que el tubo las repelia...



DJ DRACO dijo:


> jajaja entonces hay que jugar 1-2-3-4-5-6
> 
> hey, ya fue esto del quini...sigamos con otro juego...o deporte o algo



Entonces sigamos con el poker...


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2011)

A veeeer...

- Un sujeto asegura tener poderes paranormales, como es cuestionado por un grupo de escépticos, acepta someterse a una prueba estadística.

- Él mismo diseña la prueba, pide que llamen por teléfono a *23 personas al azar* y anoten su fecha de nacimiento (solo el día del año).

- Una vez anotado todo, y no habiendo forma que conozca la lista, se queda un rato pensativo y dice: *Entre los encuestados hay por lo menos dos personas que nacieron el mismo día*.

- El test se repite muchas veces con la misma cantidad de gente (no las mismas personas), y el sujeto siempre afirma que hay "por lo menos dos personas nacidas el mismo día".
Sorprendentemente, *acierta la mitad de las veces*.

La pregunta es: *Puede sospecharse que tiene capacidades paranormales o es un estafador?*


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 27, 2011)

no entiendo cuando dice (solo el dia del año)

pero suponiendo que solo indiquen el día tenemos que:

1) le preguntan a 23 personas (casi tantas como dias tiene el mes)
2) dice que acierta la mitad de las veces (por ende no tiene ningun poder)
si lo tuviera acertaría 100% de las veces 

jaja, dejame pensarlo un poco...es mas un problema de logica...como el de los monjes tibetanos con la marca en la frente


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> no entiendo cuando dice (solo el dia del año)


Que haya al menos dos personas que *cumplan años* el mismo día.



> jaja, dejame pensarlo un poco...es mas un problema de logica...como el de los monjes tibetanos con la marca en la frente


 No, no, es un problema de probabilidad.  Consiste en calcular la probabilidad que en un grupo de 23 personas haya al menos dos con la misma fecha de cumpleaños.

Conociendo eso, se puede saber si el hombre tiene una sensibilidad especial o simplemente pasó lo que estadísticamente tenía que pasar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 27, 2011)

El mes promedio (contable) tiene 30 días y tenemos 23 personas...

El tipo acierta 50% de las veces que 2 personas (al menos) cumplen el mismo día

es tarde y estoy cansado..no me dá el cerebro


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2011)

Es fecha de cumpleaños, son 365 días.


----------



## Mankus (Dic 19, 2018)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ase unos años un compañero se fue a pescar ,con dinero para dos dias,pero se quedo dos semanas,
> consiguió dinero jugando a la quiniela,el secreto me lo dijo,pero lo perdí,era algo así como que si salia un numero par había que restar,si salia impar había que sumar, pero si el numero era mayor a 50 se invertían los cálculos,
> bueno cuando me dijo eso ,por supuesto yo ise la prueba,fuy a la agencia ,mire el numero que salio y calcule según me dijo este muchacho,y gane ¡¡¡ recuerdo que eran 70 pesos ,asi gane dos o tres veces mas,luego perdi el interes y no recuerdo como era el calculo,pero tenia un acierto del 70 % ,lo que es bastante,
> con el tiempo le perdi el rastro a este muchacho y yo perdi la formula,pero doy fe que funcionaba ,al menos ganaba muchas mas veces que siguiendo el ''instinto'',de todas maneras no soy aficionado a los juegos de azar,
> ...


Sumar que ...o restar que?


----------



## duflos (Dic 20, 2018)

Más fácil hacer la maquina del tiempo ...que ganar quini


----------



## dearlana (Sep 20, 2019)

Vi esto por acá y lo paso.

Opino que para eliminar los cuadrados de las dos potencias, deben tener la misma base y eso no ocurre:


----------



## Lks87 (Abr 15, 2020)

Hola soy nuevo acá estuve leyendo todo y esta bueno buscar una fórmula para buscar una posibilidad más alta de ganar
Yo estuve estudiando la forma más fácil de ganar en la quiniela y me funciona se las comparto 
La forma más facil de ganar es jugar a los premios un ambo (a los 20) paga 3,50 $ a 1$ obviamente no ganas mucho por 100$ ganas 350 $ osea te queda una ganancia de 250$ pero si el numero se repite entre los 20 paga doble .
A los (10) paga 700 $ por 100$
Yo juego nacional y provincia a la de las 17:30 una vez por día solamente y les aseguro que gano casi todos los días


----------

